# Super excited about new workshop in Essex



## Gbobo (4 Nov 2022)

Hi all,

I recently moved into about a 45 sqm near Brentwood in Essex. Have been in there for a few weeks and enjoying it a lot. 

It's rented so I will not be making any permanent changes to it but will be making modular bits for it that I'll share over time.


----------

